# Oral Interview/Exams



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey everyone, quick question. In the past two weeks I've had two Oral Interview/Exams and both only had a few questions and were so vague. 

Here's an example:

You and your partner arrive to backup an officer arresting someone for possession of drugs. You read the report later and realize the arresting officer has lied, what do you do?


Ok...now did he lie about the time or the drugs? 

How would you all answer something like that? It really threw me for a loop being so vague and I don't know if I answered properly. 

Thanks.


----------

